# The Castle Doctrine



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

So it's been about three weeks since my interview to get my premise permit, meaning I'm still waiting next to the mailbox on a daily basis. In any case, my question is in regards to the permissible use of deadly force. I've read a bit on the castle doctrine which, from what I've gathered, your first line of defense should be to retreat and when that is no longer an option, you may resort to physical/deadly force. I know there are different laws in every state, but is anyone here from New York City and able to elaborate a bit on the laws in this crazy city? Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the castle doctrine refers to and only applies to structures that you are legally able occupy. ie your home, your store, your tool shed, your motorhome..... in such a structure, you do not have to retreat but you can not pursue a bg who is in retreat. you must break off the use of deadly force when they stop being a threat. (depends on jurisdiction) :roll:

some states and jurisdiction require you to "give ground" or retreat until it is no longer possible..... others dont require you to take even a step away from any place that you are legally able to occupy. ie public park, sidewalk, street

read the local laws


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

btw, i am not a lawyer, this is not legal advice.... its not MY a$$


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

Understood, I appreciate any input I receive and am fully aware that it should be fact checked and not taken at face value as a way to conduct myself in regards to the law. Again, thank you for your interest and willingness to offer info/advice.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

new york penal article 35.15


----------



## eddiebritz (Nov 16, 2011)

It seems to me that the "law" on self defence not only differ considerably around the civilised word but also from state to state and even between judge and judge - not even to mention the mood of the jury on the day of the trail !. One thing is for sure - even if in the end it is at last determined that your self defence action was fully justified, you are in for a very long, expensive and stressful period if you dare and defend yourself.


----------

